# Falco - Amadeus



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Saw this on TOTP2 and now can't get it out of my head! 

Brings back good mid 80s memories


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Reminds me of being at school when Amadeus was out... Someone painted the word "Amadeus" on the headmaster's door.

I don't think it was ever discovered who did it! (Probably the deputy head)


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

think he's dead now.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

An all time fave...






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falco_(musician)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Another fave...


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

jon tdi said:


> think he's dead now.


Yep he is


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Richf said:


> Yep he is


Wiki link in my post... above.


----------

